# Nervous Energy means nervous dog!



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

For Halloween, Cole and I sat outside and gave out candy. He was an angel! He was excited at first to see so many people out at once but after a few people he totally listened when I said to sit. He was so happy out there. It was great. 

The other night our friend came over and Cole jumped up and jumped up...he was awful...I was so embarrassed. This also happened a few weeks ago to my sisters boyfriend who was pacing in the backyard waiting for his love! Haha Cole would NOT stop jumping on him and bothering him. 

All of this got me thinking...your energy REALLY does matter. Our friend from the other night is always going, she is like a tornado ripping through the house and when she leaves the dust settles! Lol she's constantly doing something and is cracking jokes and telling stories and my sisters boyfriend was clearly nervous and excited but those dressed up kids, pure as can be, were just happy to be trick it treating. 

It's amazing! This all being said, how do you STILL maintain control over a dog who is just responding to a person's energy? Does that come with maturity and exposure?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've learned that it's better to train the person before the pup. I tell people if they are going to squeal and jump around when they come to visit they are going to get tackled... haha!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

funnily enough, Ruby has been getting a bit bouncy at people lately so I've started to reinforce "steady!!" command, now she'll sit really twitchy just aching to jump and give big licks.


----------

